# Wild Guitar Smaragdina



## Setsuna

Anyone here own this type? I know a few of you do but yea I just bought me a pair also wild caught Like my imbellis pair. Any info on this type? For those of you that owns it Plz tell your experience with them and breeding process If you have breed this type before. I'm also going to try my new breeding method with this pair stay tuned And check out the process I hear this method is best for wild types


----------



## PitGurl

I have a pair but couldn't get them to spawn. The male of the pair was very aggressive and the female got to the point where she wouldn't come out of hiding. I have another male coming. He was supposed to get here a couple weeks ago but the thai transhipper got confused about where he was going. He was supposed to come this week but because of Veterans day the shipment got pushed back again :-?. 
I really love this species. There is some debate about their origin. Some people say they're a hybrid, other say their a sub species. I know they inhabit faster moving water unlike other splendens.
I'm glad someone else is wanting to spawn them. If we both get spawns maybe we can swap fish around to keep a good genetic diversity going.


----------



## Setsuna

Can you show a picture of your pair? I'd like to see


----------



## PitGurl

Sure,


----------



## Setsuna

PitGurl said:


> Sure,


Those are some nice guitars I wish I had that male. I assure you I can get them to breed np if I had that pair


----------



## Setsuna

PitGurl said:


> Sure,


Hey pitgurl i just got my pair to spawn check this thread and use this method im sure you can get your pair to spawn by usingthis method if you havent already 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=121326


----------



## babystarz

Pitgurl your pair sounds like mine  I'm sending them to Setsuna because his betta-whisperer breeding method seems to work like magic. That and the change of environment will hopefully help the female not be so skittish. I know the male is ready to breed, he's made 2 bubblenests under his IAL this week and stays near it at all times.


----------



## Hallyx

Gee, I wish I could run Utube on my computer. <sigh>


----------



## Setsuna

Hallyx said:


> Gee, I wish I could run Utube on my computer. <sigh>


Why cant you?


----------



## Hallyx

I'm on a 44kps dial-up. Ever since Google bought out U-tube, I can't get it to load. :-(


----------

